# The Beall Wood Buff



## CharlieM1958

Sometimes I forget that you do some great woodworking when you're not too busy clowning around! 

How come you make all these ring boxes and never posted any of them as projects?


----------



## odie

I like to let the non-pros have most of the fun.


----------



## Russel

We're having fun Odie, but I like seeing what the pros are up to. Never hurts to have something to aim for. Dems some nice boxes.


----------



## lew

Nice Job, Odie!

Looks like your Christmas shopping is done!


----------



## Karson

Nice job Odie. I've used the Buffer for quite a long time also. But not to the extent that youve used it. It does a great job.

I first say Bealle showing it at the woodworking shows,


----------



## trifern

Great review Odie. I have been considering purchasing the system.


----------



## majeagle1

Looks great Odie and sounds like something I need to try. I also have been hand waxing and buffing for quite awhile. Your boxes have a great finish on them.

Thanks for the review and post


----------



## Radish

Those look great. I never thought of getting the buffing system but the output is indeed exceptional for small boxes. Might have to give this a go.

I've gotten a hinge wizard, lathe spindle taps, the box mandrel and an auxiliary router base and centering unit from J.R. Beall. They have good service and great products. The owner/inventor responses to e-mail requests for support and seems to be one of those quirky Mr. Wizard type inventors that is worthy of support. There was at one time a Lathe Wizard that could do Holtzapffel type ornamental turning, but it was retired from the market.

Nice review Odie.


----------



## Allison

Great review Odie, but I didn't know you do wood working!!!
LOL!
Now if I just could understand any of it.
PEACE!!!
Because so many of you have not really seen his work cuz we are all non pro folk , check out his website at dustnlint, 
Hey , what are buddies for!
Check it out those of you that have not really seen his work.


----------



## daltxguy

Hi Odie,

That's certainly a great endorsement and an interesting review but I think you may have left out 1 thing. What does it do?

I see a buff mounted on a lathe.


----------



## odie

OK Steve, I have updated this to include the three stages of the system. I hope that helps. Beall's web site includes instructions that might help you to understand "what it does".


----------



## dustygirl

Your boxes are beautiful Odie.Love the quilts too.Thanks for the link Allison.


----------



## pmf2000

I have this system and the results are great. My biggest problem is that the wheels are very grabby. I have lost a couple of projects and so I am wary to use it on smaller items. Other than that it works as advertised.


----------



## daltxguy

Thanks Odie. I understand much better now.

You see, when you live on an island somewhere in the S.Pacific, you can't get stuff here and so when you hear about a good idea, you want to know what it does and how it does it, so you know how you might reproduce it using something that is available here. Looks like the key to this system are the buffing compounds used. This looks like a metal polishing kit ( available here ) being used on wood.


----------



## Grumpy

Top review Odie. I will have to think about the Beall system, looks like a great finish. I like the boxes, great contrasts.


----------



## unknownwoodworker

I got to get me one of them.


----------



## grovemadman

Great review Odie! I may have to look into one of these when I can afford one!


----------



## bigike

nice work


----------



## a1Jim

It really does a good job. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## odie

Again, thank you Ike !


----------



## odie

Jim, you're making the rounds. This thing makes my small boxes look like mirrors.


----------



## BTimmons

Odie,

Hopefully you don't mind me reviving a thread from a few years ago, but searching for buffing led me here.

Question time. The Beall system looks good, and I've seen that it also works really great on wood, of course. But is there any fundamental difference between the Beall system and a cheap set like this? I've read that silicone is bad for anything that touches wood and I don't see whether or not the compounds in this set use silicone or not. Naturally, the product description says it works fine on metals but it doesn't explicitly say not to use it on wood. So I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## odie

BTimmons, I can't tell about the cheap one you have there, but it's only a two stage. The wheels are about 1/3 the size of Beall. I've been using the Beall system for about 7 years and I strongly endorse it.


----------



## BTimmons

Odie, thanks for the advice.


----------

